# Being eaten alive! Help!



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

Damn Mozzies! How can I enjoy sitting in the garden when I am constantly searching/slapping mozzies that are tucking into me! Is there any incense that I can burn? Any tried and tested advice would be appreciated.

Happyhour


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

You have my sympathy - I get eaten alive too - record so far is 38 bites on my calves from one night sitting outside! Burning citronella candles, or the big garden torches you fill with citronella oil, will help to deter the little monsters. You can get both in Ace. 

Get a good repellent that you can put on your skin as well - Moustifluid is the best one I've found. If you do get bitten, Tiger Balm works wonders.


----------



## Starv (Oct 23, 2008)

What is a Mozzy? Is it short for a mosquito?


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

yep a mozzie is a mosquito


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

katiepotato said:


> You have my sympathy - I get eaten alive too - record so far is 38 bites on my calves from one night sitting outside! Burning citronella candles, or the big garden torches you fill with citronella oil, will help to deter the little monsters. You can get both in Ace.
> 
> Get a good repellent that you can put on your skin as well - Moustifluid is the best one I've found. If you do get bitten, Tiger Balm works wonders.


Thank you!! Will invest in and try what you suggest! I will report back.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Dont know where you live but I have seen ****** all mozzies out here.
But where I from they are everywhere, perhaps I immune to them


----------



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

stewart said:


> Dont know where you live but I have seen ****** all mozzies out here.
> But where I from they are everywhere, perhaps I immune to them


I lived in the Golf Towers, The Greens for 8 months and now I am living in Abu Dhabi. Eaten alive in both places. I am a smoker though so they probably all wait outside my place for their hourly bite!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

There is a miniture personal bugg zapper type thing that is available in Oz. It is as simple as being a probably 15cm long by about 4 or 5 cm width by breadth. 

It is totally portable, simply works on a mini citronella cartidge fitted. The hole lot is battery powered and gives a protection radius of probably 6 to 8 metres around wherever you are sitting .... sort of like your own protective personal cockoon.

Over there they are supplied by most of the reputable hardware stores .... surely someone here has the same thing .... Not expensive either .... the whole thing probably 30 AUD (90 Dirhams)

Conversely if you are in a semi permanent environment here ... ie ducking outside for a smoke, why not just burn citronella candles ... ?

Sounds like I can corner the market with these things when I duck home for a week or so in another month !!!


----------



## MADDYW (Aug 7, 2009)

I swear by "Mosquito Milk" from Boots but only because I'm living in England - I read an article the other day which suggests rubbing your skin with the pith of an orange - the inside surface of the skin - no mozzies here so haven't been able to test it yet.


----------



## rjs80 (Jun 23, 2009)

I use essential oils (burn it or rub onto your skin) rather than DEET. The best ones are citronella, lemon grass, eucalyptus, castor oil, peppermint, tea tree oil, lavender and cedar.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Look at the last post in the Just joined and want to say hello on the spanish forum. You might find some useful info there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

happyhour said:


> Damn Mozzies! How can I enjoy sitting in the garden when I am constantly searching/slapping mozzies that are tucking into me! Is there any incense that I can burn? Any tried and tested advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Happyhour


Hi, just popped in from the Spain forum to see if we can point you in the direction you need to go. As Chica said above have a look at the Spain forum under the post "just joined and wanted to say hello" We have posted loads of info there about how to get rid of and control mosquitoes.<snip>


----------

